# [Excel] Zellenhöhe und Spaltenbreite ?



## Flap (19. November 2003)

*[Excel] Zellenhöheund Spaltenbreite ?*

Hi ,

in was für eine Einheit wird da gerechnet? 
ich möchte die angaben gerne in cm oder in mm haben, wie geht das?

mfg

flap


----------



## lohokla (19. November 2003)

http://www.schmittis-page.de/index.html?/excel/vba/t29.htm


----------



## Flap (19. November 2003)

joar danke ,

aber klappt leider nicht ganz 

mit den werten


----------

